# dx verses c model



## dirt rider (May 2, 2017)

so pre war dx frames verses c model frames .... the only difference i see in pictures is that the c model has a longer seat tube above the top tube . the head tube might be different also but i havent looked in person yet .  what am i missing . are they different gauges of tubing or geometry ?  thanks


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 2, 2017)

What makes DX unique is the curved secondary top tube. On C models and other straightbars, this tube is straight. On a DX it has an arch to it. Also, the C models have a straight downtube from the headtube down to the crank bearing housing, I'm not sure if DX's do or not.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 2, 2017)

The first DX (D97X or D97XE) or "1937 Christmas Specials" were actually C-Model type frames, confusing I know.

But what most people consider the DX came out in 39 with a curved center bar and straight downtube. Late 39s dropped the rear stand, and the 1940 model has a curved downtube as does the 41. 41s have fatter fenders and a wing guard, 39 and 40s have 3" C model style fenders and the "waterfall" chain guard. 9 hole racks, tank, and torpedo light on equipped models.

C-Models have a straight center bar and a straight downtube except for some odd 40 tall frames with a curved downtube (like my klunker). C-mods are shown in the catalog as equipped models in 36 and 37, but many more equipped ones came after that as X-mas specials or other distributors like Chicago Cycle Supply Co kept pumping them out as their special branded models. Usually by 38 if equipped they were built like Xmas specials - 9 hole rack and torpedo headlight vs. aerocycle rack and hornlight. There are at least 3 versions of the C-mod tank - the early one with switch and wire holes for hornlite, a version with a push button horn unit and no wire holes, and one with no horn or holes at all.


----------



## dirt rider (May 2, 2017)

thanks so much for the info ! now i have another rabbit hole of frame styles to explore . so i think i have a frame choice narrowed down  a 41 dx, wider frame and curved downtube . but dammit all i like the straight centertube .


----------



## Pantmaker (May 2, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> The first DX (D97X or D97XE) or "1937 Christmas Specials" were actually C-Model type frames, confusing I know.
> 
> But what most people consider the DX came out in 39 with a curved center bar and straight downtube. Late 39s dropped the rear stand, and the 1940 model has a curved downtube as does the 41. 41s have fatter fenders and a wing guard, 39 and 40s have 3" C model style fenders and the "waterfall" chain guard. 9 hole racks, tank, and torpedo light on equipped models.
> 
> C-Models have a straight center bar and a straight downtube except for some odd 40 tall frames with a curved downtube (like my klunker). C-mods are shown in the catalog as equipped models in 36 and 37, but many more equipped ones came after that as X-mas specials or other distributors like Chicago Cycle Supply Co kept pumping them out as their special branded models. Usually by 38 if equipped they were built like Xmas specials - 9 hole rack and torpedo headlight vs. aerocycle rack and hornlight. There are at least 3 versions of the C-mod tank - the early one with switch and wire holes for hornlite, a version with a push button horn unit and no wire holes, and one with no horn or holes at all.



This post is spectacular.


----------



## old hotrod (May 3, 2017)

Not sure about the late "C" models but the early models feature completely different geometry...more like the B10 for example than a double diamond frame. I have 2 36 "C" models...the frames are much longer than other Schwinns of the same vintage.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 3, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Not sure about the late "C" models but the early models feature completely different geometry...more like the B10 for example than a double diamond frame. I have 2 36 "C" models...the frames are much longer than other Schwinns of the same vintage.




Agree, the early ones seem to have a pretty slack head tube angle similar to the double bar roadsters which lengthens the wheelbase. Tripple's black Electric '36 is a great example of that slightly raked front end. 

For anyone wanting to understand the difference between years and models this book is gold. I often am just regurgitating what I know from 20+ years of staring at these catalog pages, photos, and inspecting original bikes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOOK-prewar...049546?hash=item46629b350a:g:OXIAAOSw3R1XT11l

Sold by the owner of the Cabe, so support the site and learn cool stuff by making the purchase.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> For anyone wanting to understand the difference between years and models this book is gold. I often am just regurgitating what I know from 20+ years of staring at these catalog pages, photos, and inspecting original bikes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOOK-prewar...049546?hash=item46629b350a:g:OXIAAOSw3R1XT11l
> 
> Sold by the owner of the Cabe, so support the site and learn cool stuff by making the purchase.



Thanks for the link! Ordered!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for the link! Ordered!




There are no Colsons in there, FYI.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 3, 2017)

dirt rider said:


> thanks so much for the info ! now i have another rabbit hole of frame styles to explore . so i think i have a frame choice narrowed down  a 41 dx, wider frame and curved downtube . but dammit all i like the straight centertube .




Frames are not wider, just the fenders. You can always build what you want if you are doing a project, I use the catalogs as a guide but not gospel. I love customs or factory freaks that use all original parts, "catalog correct" can get a little dull sometimes. 

If you like the curved down tube and straight center bar look why not get a BA (motorbike) style bike? They come with fat fenders as well.....


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> There are no Colsons in there, FYI.




Mike is a closet Schwinn collector so that book will be helpful. Rumor has it Mike has close to 30 pre war Schwinns stashed around town at a few good but silent friend's casas. He only rides his Schwinns in the wee hours of the morning and with that habit his silent friends gave him the nickname *Black Phantom.*


----------



## old hotrod (May 4, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Agree, the early ones seem to have a pretty slack head tube angle similar to the double bar roadsters which lengthens the wheelbase. Tripple's black Electric '36 is a great example of that slightly raked front end.
> .




Not just the head tube angle, frame also has longer chainstays...wheelbase is longer overall


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Not just the head tube angle, frame also has longer chainstays...wheelbase is longer overall




I feel they sit lower too. The BC frames also. Side by side B and BC , the BC looks like it is longer and lower. I personally like the head tube angle on the c mods and roadsters [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2017)

All this comparison; how about some pics…








1936 Electric C model frame; rides real nice
Thanks for the input


----------



## dirt rider (May 6, 2017)

just like we all say ... a picture is worth a thousand words .  thanks to all for this info   knowledge is king and sharing it is noble ..


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 6, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Not just the head tube angle, frame also has longer chainstays...wheelbase is longer overall




The chainstays are the same length, I assure you they aren't longer. I just measured a dozen prewar schwinns today of all models and gender and they were all the same. One was a 35 girls with a b10 style rear end and several Cs included as well.



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I feel they sit lower too. The BC frames also. Side by side B and BC , the BC looks like it is longer and lower. I personally like the head tube angle on the c mods and roadsters [emoji41]




The deluxe models with the curved chainstays have a lower bottom bracket than the models with straight ones like C, BC, and DX.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 7, 2017)

Pictures, please.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 20, 2017)

Red bike is a c model blue bike is a DX, both are stripped down


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 24, 2017)

1939 DX and 1937 C model


----------



## dirt rider (May 26, 2017)

im pretty sure that this is a 37 . would it be a B model or??  it was tagged as an admiral


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 26, 2017)

dirt rider said:


> im pretty sure that this is a 37 . would it be a B model or??  it was tagged as an admiralView attachment 472443




Yup. Notice the larger frame opening where the tank fits on yours. See how the C above that has a long flat section on the top tube as it heads towards the head tube. The B/motorbike style top tube is more curved along its length. I can always tell the B or C difference from the top tube alone.


----------

